# Revell '50 Olds fastback conversion



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Chassis completed.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

That's looking good so far. I assume you're using the AMT '51 Chevy for the rear. Are the contours reasonably close at the door/fender?

I recall the AMT '51 having leaf springs in back. Interesting that the Olds is coil. And a rear swaybar as well!

My LHS didn't have the Olds today but it looks like one to get.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

The fenders protrude slightly but not so much to cause a real problem.I may keep the divided windshield and call it a '49!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Painted it green.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

coming along nicely


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I went with a slightly darker green for the seats,dash,and the interior side panels looks pretty cool!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Detailed painted the interior panels free hand.i will refine it as best i can.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Interior assembled


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I ran into a problem with the tires.The whitewalls flaked off when I installed the rims.I prefer the Monogram method of providing separate plastic white wall inserts.I will use my circle template and Tamiya white to airbrush the problem away.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Fixed!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Started the Bare Metal Foil process.The stone shields i made look pretty good!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Neat. 

Seeing this car reminds me of a conversion I want to do some day.










I don't know where it's from. Just found it on the web.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Now that is one conversion I would definitely like to see!Looks like a combination of Cadzilla and the '40s Bat Mobile!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Further progress


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Put on the rear bumper,


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Looking great. I really wasn't sure about the color but as you trim it out, it just keeps looking better.

Were those the tampo printed tires or the decal whitewalls? Good save.

I finally broke down and ordered the kit myself. Spent a little bit this evening taking some parts off the sprue so that it will fit back in the box. There's a lot of nice detail there. The engine looks really interesting but I believe I'll save it for a hotrod build. Looks like a later BB Olds will fit the '50 engine bay easily.

There are some shots of an optional engine parts sprue floating around. 3X2 bbl carbs. I haven't seen what they are intended for though. Any idea?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Probably for further versions of the kit!The whitewalls were pre painted but they flaked off when i installed the wheels.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Added a suite of cards banner just for fun!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like Mr Olds is frowning!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

looks good - you've done well


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!I like the way it came out!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

philo426 said:


> Now that is one conversion I would definitely like to see!Looks like a combination of Cadzilla and the '40s Bat Mobile!


I think it would look awesome full size.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice job!


----------

